# Weight gain



## Livsmom

Is anyone else gaining more weight with this pregnancy than previous ones? I am going to be 40 in a few weeks so I wonder if age has anything to do with it. I have a 20 month old though, and didn't gain much at all (like 8 lbs!). This time at 12 weeks I had already gained 10!!! I cried and the doctor said try not to worry about it but I am already overweight and do not need the extra. The weird thing is that sweets all taste off and I usually eat a ton...now eating next to none! Just wondered if it could be my metabolism slowing down? I do have extreme morning sickness and grazing seems to help quite a bit.


----------



## Casper72

I am 39, 40 in November and haven't really noticed any difference in weight gain from this pregnancy to my previous ones. Then again, last time I was pregnant was 15 years ago so I really can't remember when I really started to gain. All I know is that I want to eat all the time, it helps with my nausea, but I'm trying to be very careful about what and how much I eat b/c I'm terrified of putting a lot of extra weight on and not being able to lose it after the baby comes. You know what they say, after 40 it's harder to maintain your weight. Being pregnant when turning 40 feels like a double whammy.


----------



## anniehannie

Hi ya I am a larger lady and was the same weight when I feel pregnant 9 years ago with my son and this time with my 8 week old daughter.

I put 25 lbs on with both pregnancies, the only diff being that the majority of mt weight was put on in the 3rd trimester with my son and not much in the first trimester. This time I put on 12lbs on the first trimester, 7 lbs in the second trimester and 6 lbs in the last two weeks of the 3rd trimester! 

I had lost the 25lbs within 2 weeks of having my daughter and now she is 8 weeks I have lost a further 10 lbs :happydance:

So I wouldn't worry yourself (I know how you feel tho coz I was the same :)). I just ate when I was hungry and also ate what I fancied. Some days I ate loads of rubbish then other days I was super healthy. They balanced out x but I never ate for two and drinking water really helps. 

I am 40 as well x


----------



## Peggy O

I'm very freaked out about my weight gain already. I lost a great deal of weight 5 years ago and have kept it all off...till now. I already put on 12 pounds (at only 10 weeks) I wonder if I am going to gain too much too fast because I have so many fat cells. Not sure how it works. Just trying to not pig out and keep walking. It's hard. Whatever got me to eat so much in the 1st place has switched back on with pregnancy it seems. Is it worse because I am pregnant at 37? (1st baby) :/


----------



## Livsmom

Thank you for the replies ladies! I have decided to stop adding the stress of worrying about it to my already long list of reasons to stress. I will take one day at a time and do my best. If I gain more than I should I guess I will have to join Weight Watchers or something. I am so sick most days that I just have to eat what I can stomach. Unfortunately raw meat is killing me at the moment. I start heaving just thinking about it. Hoping it passes soon. Oh and my DH is so not helpful in this area as he does NOTHING to help out, such as cooking, etc. He has a rude awakening when I have a 2 year old and a newborn. Can you say t.v. dinner? :haha:


----------



## chattyB

I'm 15 weeks and have gained 9lb so far ... More than I wanted as I was already on the heavier side before I fell pregnant. I lost/ maintained weight before TTC by watching my carbs and upping my protein - I felt great, full of energy, hair and nails much improved, sleeping patterns much better etc. first tri was hard, the only thing that helped when feeling nauseous was toast etc. Since I've hit 2nd tri, the nausea has significantly reduced and I don't feel as hungry (I'm sure that will come), but I struggle to find healthy food thats appealing. Instead of skipping breakfast etc, I'll have a protein shake (I actually really like the coffee Atkins shake). I'm NOT dieting but will be keeping my carb addiction in check whilst getting the protein that baby needs to grow and thrive ... It HAS to be better than skipping meals altogether or binging on unhealthy stuff.

I've had a word with the MW and she's explained that as long as I don't go into ketosis, this eating plan is fine for pregnancy and is actually quite similar to the gestational diabetes diet they put you on if you're a risk of developing it. 

I'm crossing my fingers that I don't put on more than the standard 24lbs altogether.


----------



## Livsmom

chattyB said:


> I'm 15 weeks and have gained 9lb so far ... More than I wanted as I was already on the heavier side before I fell pregnant. I lost/ maintained weight before TTC by watching my carbs and upping my protein - I felt great, full of energy, hair and nails much improved, sleeping patterns much better etc. first tri was hard, the only thing that helped when feeling nauseous was toast etc. Since I've hit 2nd tri, the nausea has significantly reduced and I don't feel as hungry (I'm sure that will come), but I struggle to find healthy food thats appealing. Instead of skipping breakfast etc, I'll have a protein shake (I actually really like the coffee Atkins shake). I'm NOT dieting but will be keeping my carb addiction in check whilst getting the protein that baby needs to grow and thrive ... It HAS to be better than skipping meals altogether or binging on unhealthy stuff.
> 
> I've had a word with the MW and she's explained that as long as I don't go into ketosis, this eating plan is fine for pregnancy and is actually quite similar to the gestational diabetes diet they put you on if you're a risk of developing it.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers that I don't put on more than the standard 24lbs altogether.

I had gestation diabetes with my last pregnancy...was borderline actually. I ended up gaining only about 8 lbs the entire pregnancy. I am trying to watch what I eat but it's so hard when I am sick all the time. I haven't weighed since I was 12 weeks so praying I haven't gained more.


----------



## darkstar

I haven't weighed myself. I had gained so much weight in the last year that I'm scared to see what I am now, I don't want to worry about my weight until after baby comes. Pregnancy is worrying enough without worrying about that too I figure


----------



## JJay

I gained 65lb last time so am trying to be more careful this time around. Difficult when my nausea is made better by carbs and comfort food! I was still carrying an extra 10lb when I got pregnant this time so really don't want to gain loads again. So far I've put on 3-4lb compared with 7-8lb at this stage last time.


----------



## AmesLouise

I'm 39 and this is baby #3! First baby, I gained 23 pounds. Second baby, I gained 68 pounds and now the third, at 20 weeks I have gained 3 pounds! I'm super excited about it. I'm eating so healthy and I didn't with my last pregnancy. Whatever I eat, I make sure that I have protein with it. I have an ensure (25mg protein) every morning for breakfast (because my stomach can't digest the pill vitamins).


----------

